# Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's soul



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Has anybody tried this food?








Ingredients 
Chicken, turkey, chicken meal, ocean fish meal, cracked pearled barley, whole grain brown rice, oatmeal, millet, white rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, egg product, tomato pomace, duck, salmon, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, choline chloride, dried chicory root, kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-carnitine, Enterococcus faecieum, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Saccharomyces cerevesiae fermentation solubles, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid. Cat FormulasDog FormulasCanned FoodDry FoodTreatsWhich Formula 
The Ingredients 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Yep, I fed it for oh probably 6-7 months until I switched to Canidae (prior to the formula change). My female needed to lose quite a bit of weight and the chicken soup just wasn't cutting it, she dropped it after I switched. And at the time I didn't like the "ocean fish meal" instead of a named fish (although many of the foods are doing this now) and that they don't guarantee that it's Ethoxyquin free (let's not start another debate), but all in all it's a decent food and much better than many on the market.

I can't feed it anymore since it's loaded with gluten, but if it was something my dogs could tolerate I would consider feeding it depending on the price versus other comparable or better foods.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, the ingredients definitely make it seem like one of the better foods on the market.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

One of the things I don't like about it is that it's very grain heavy. It lists a good 4 grains all in a row in the upper list of ingredients.

It's also made by Diamond which for some will be a deal breaker.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Chicken Soup is a Diamond Product. Meaning, it is not only made by Diamond, it is a Diamond formula owned by Diamond, produced by Diamond, etc. I don't really have much concern over that, though. Diamond does make food for numerous other companies.

It is a nice food for the money. Certainly a good option for those that want to feed a more natural food but can't spend the money on the higher end, more expensive foods.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

I picked up a few free sample bags of the Large Breed Adult formula and my Lab liked it and did fine on it. I would definitely feed this brand as a backup. It's a reasonably priced quality food.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

I tried it for the dogs a few years ago. They liked it, but it ran right through a couple of the dogs, gave them very loose stools. 

But my cats have been eating Chicken Soup for a long time and it's been great for them. They've had any problems with it at all.

The fact it's a Diamond brand doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## stonepony (Oct 3, 2008)

I have not. Thought I would look into it if I can find it in my area. I live in a small roural area. Not many stores here. the ingredience looks good but what about the price. caviar taste on rice budget.


----------



## stonepony (Oct 3, 2008)

How much did it cost? I have a female boxer and she is loosing weight on the natural home made diet that I found on the net. I did not need her to loose weight.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

In my area I paid $28.50 (that was with tax included) for a 35 pound bag of it. That was at a mom and pop feed store.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I got a case of the Puppy cans for my guy. I feed him the Innova dry but alternate a few spoons of canned on top to give him a wide range of meats and food sources and he went crazy for the Puppy Lovers Soul canned. I paid about $1 a can for it by the case and it seemed like pretty good ingredients to me since I wasn't making it his entire diet, just a few tablespoons every day. If I do switch him to raw he's going to miss all these little taste treats I keep giving him.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

I live in a rural area too, and our local feed store carries all the Chicken Soup varieties for about the same price. It costs less than some of the other brands of worse food!


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I have used the cans before, I mix it with my Solid Gold kibble. I have to switch it up a little bit for my Dane that is picky. He liked the can and gobbled it right up.


----------

